# Uplink Activity for the Week of 12-06-7 ....



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

5837 MP201 MPEG4 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5838 MP202 MPEG4 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5839 MP203 MPEG4 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5853 MP204 MPEG4 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5886 MP205 MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5887 MP206 MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5888 MP207 MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5890 MP208 MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

*As Always , Thanks John .. *


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

test channels?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Former test channels ... E* likes to test things over on 148° where they are not in the way of normal receiver use.

(Don't get excited - it isn't the "new channels" kind of tests, it is the "new ways of encoding" kinds of tests.)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

281 FUSE MOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 7 at 119w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG2 SD RENAMED DIY

282 IMF MOVED FROM Tp 3 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG2 SD RENAMED CNBCW

283 FX MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

284 GAC MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

285 SHO-E MPEG2 HD REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

288 SHO-E MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

289 SHO-W MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 8 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

290 SHOTO MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

291 SHOCS MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

292 SHOEX MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

293 SBYND MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

294 TMC-E MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

295 TMCXE MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

296 SUND MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

297 FLIX MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

531 HDPPV MOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

534 HDPPV MOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG4 HD
TO Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w MPEG4 HD

668 JSTV MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

675 TVJPN MOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

5722 ZGUJ MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

5724 KBS MPEG2 SD REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

5726 TVJPN ADDED TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

6915 MT15 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6916 MT16 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6917 MT17 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6918 MT18 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6919 MT19 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6920 MT20 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6921 MT21 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6922 MT22 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6923 MT23 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6924 MT24 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6925 MT25 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6926 MT26 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6927 MT27 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6928 MT28 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6929 MT29 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6930 MT30 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6931 MT31 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6932 MT32 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6933 MT33 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6934 MT34 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6935 MT35 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6936 MT36 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6937 MT37 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6938 MT38 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6939 MT39 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG4 SD

6940 MT40 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6941 MT41 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6942 MT42 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6943 MT43 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6944 MT44 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6945 MT45 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6946 MT46 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6947 MT47 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6948 MT48 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

6949 MT49 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w MPEG AUDIO

7039 INFO ADDED TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

7048 INFO ADDED TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

7769 INFO ADDED TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

7777 INFO ADDED TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

8024 KBBC ADDED TO Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w MPEG2 SD

9431 USA ADDED TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG4 HD

9432 SCIFI ADDED TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG4 HD

9651 HDBT2 ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG4 HD

9850 KBS MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD

19100 SHARP DATA REMOVED FROM Tp 8 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

CHANGE COUNT 67


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

USA-HD and SCIFI-HD...Finally!


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

Yay  USA & SciFi .. Just need FX & SPEED in HD and I'm totally happy.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Are these available now? Or just added? If just added, they could sit there for years like FSNBA-HD.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Taco Lover said:


> Are these available now? Or just added? If just added, they could sit there for years like FSNBA-HD.


Not Available,


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

Let's hope Dish throws the switch soon. What a great Christmas present!!


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

This is headed straight to Tony. Thanks JohnH for doing this every week and being one of the two middlemen who gets Tony all the Uplink Thread info!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

What is HDBT2?????


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 9431 USA ADDED TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG4 HD
> 9432 SCIFI ADDED TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w MPEG4 HD


:joy: :joy: :joy: 


> 9651 HDBT2 ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG4 HD





tomcrown1 said:


> What is HDBT2?????


HD Business Television 2 ... a place where companies can rent a HD channel for their own use. Just a closed circuit feed. (Quite possibly a feed to a theater near you!)


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

USA-HD in time for the Psych Christmas show Friday!!!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

seriously USA and Sci Fi, whaa friggin whoo!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tracker said:


> This is headed straight to Tony. Thanks JohnH for doing this every week and being one of the two middlemen who gets Tony all the Uplink Thread info!


Thanks to you for adding the color commentary at the EKB.

I see it will soon be the 7th anniversary of my sending updates to Tony.

Some years ago, someone started sending in updates as anon. Without being serious about it, I suggested I should be ANON. And there it is. 

Thanks to Tony for putting the info together in a logical form.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The 4 INFO channels became available. They mention the local channels will be moving in the respective markets and one should call for changes.

The HDBT2 channel became available.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell, I was just waiting for next week's Charlie Chat.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

What's with the second Spike TV on 9395?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

It's a simulcast of SpikeTV. What are they testing?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That test tp 20 on 148 sure is busy! 25 MPEG4 SD channels and 10 audio channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> That test tp 20 on 148 sure is busy! 25 MPEG4 SD channels and 10 audio channels.


The way of the future. I wonder why E* didn't fully load the transponder?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Hell, I was just waiting for next week's Charlie Chat.


Actually, the so called SciFi HD channel that is up is really just a test for the transponder that is going to carry the Charlie Chat HD channel. 24 hour a day back to back reruns of the Charlie Chat in HD. Might be as bad as any Voom Channel. :lol:


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

hehe Oh how fun. Has anyone thought of an uplink of FX or other popular SD channel? Maybe, how about adding a channel we do not have already.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Wait the Charlie Chat's are in HD now?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)




----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

9850 KBS MOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jimborst said:


> USA-HD in time for the Psych Christmas show Friday!!!


Only if they throw the switch....


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 9850 KBS MOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
> TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD


Some one may have reminded Dish that this is a PI channel!  Can't just remove the channel willy-nilly!


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

too bad these couldn't go live before the excellent BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: RAZOR,
and the so-so TIN_MAN aired on SCI-FI.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> JohnH said:
> 
> 
> > 9850 KBS MOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w MPEG2 SD
> ...


It does not appear that it was removed. It looks like they bounced it from TP15 to TP13 then back to TP15 - but no down time.

Unless moved then moved again is re-moved? More of un-moved.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

Cannot Wait till Sci-fi HD and USA-HD comes, Now that my father did the free HD for 6 months. i really love all those cool HD channels we have.


----------



## PalaHeel (Sep 22, 2007)

angiecopus said:


> Cannot Wait till Sci-fi HD and USA-HD comes, Now that my father did the free HD for 6 months. i really love all those cool HD channels we have.


*Another site is saying they will will light up tomorrow, Friday, 12/7. Let's hope so. :hurah:*


----------



## TheScappian (Jul 11, 2007)

Monk Christmas special too!


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

PalaHeel said:


> *Another site is saying they will will light up tomorrow, Friday, 12/7. Let's hope so. :hurah:*


That's nice but WE NEED A SOURCE


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Actually, the so called SciFi HD channel that is up is really just a test for the transponder that is going to carry the Charlie Chat HD channel. 24 hour a day back to back reruns of the Charlie Chat in HD. Might be as bad as any Voom Channel. :lol:


This is highly unlikely. Putting Charlie on HD would likely drive down the sales of HD sets......

Glor


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rumors are rumors.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> It does not appear that it was removed. It looks like they bounced it from TP15 to TP13 then back to TP15 - but no down time.
> 
> Unless moved then moved again is re-moved? More of un-moved.


Unless it moved to a slate and then moved back to the actual content.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Unless it moved to a slate and then moved back to the actual content.


Now THAT would be a move to note!


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks John!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

6940 MT40 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD

6941 MT41 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD

6942 MT42 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD

6943 MT43 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD

6944 MT44 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD

6945 MT45 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD

6946 MT46 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD

6947 MT47 MPEG AUDIO REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

6948 MT48 MPEG AUDIO REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

6949 MT49 MPEG AUDIO REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

CHANGE COUNT 10


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

PalaHeel said:


> *Another site is saying they will will light up tomorrow, Friday, 12/7. Let's hope so. :hurah:*


Whoo hoo!


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 6940 MT40 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD
> 
> 6941 MT41 CHANGED MODE FROM MPEG AUDIO TO MPEG4 SD
> 
> ...


Does this mean Dish is now testing 32 SD channels on a single TP with MPEG-4?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

WOW! If these are all active at one time that makes 32 DIFFERENT channels on one transponder! YIKES!

See ya
Tony


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> WOW! If these are all active at one time that makes 32 DIFFERENT channels on one transponder! YIKES!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Actually the picture quality maybe better with 32 SD channels/TP using MPEG-4 than the 12 SD channels/TP using MPEG-2 QPSK that Dish is doing now.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Having 32 SD channels on a single transponder is awesome but I think almost everyone still has SD only tuners which would be a problem unless Dish is willing to replace them for free.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

DBS Commando said:


> Having 32 SD channels on a single transponder is awesome but I think almost everyone still has SD only tuners which would be a problem unless Dish is willing to replace them for free.


There has been talk by Dish during a Charlie chat of offering a new service where all channels both SD and HD were provided via MPEG-4. Of course only the newer receivers like the 211, 222, 622 and 722 could be used with this service. The advantage is that for example Dish would need to use 3 TPs to provide 96 SD channels instead of the 8 TPs it uses now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> WOW! If these are all active at one time that makes 32 DIFFERENT channels on one transponder! YIKES!


Quick math ...
QPSK MPEG2 - HD 2 channels (original HD setup), SD 12 channels (pretty typical)
8PSK MPEG4 - HD 6 channels (current new HD), SD 36? channels



rocatman said:


> There has been talk by Dish during a Charlie chat of offering a new service where all channels both SD and HD were provided via MPEG-4. Of course only the newer receivers like the 211, 222, 622 and 722 could be used with this service. The advantage is that for example Dish would need to use 3 TPs to provide 96 SD channels instead of the 8 TPs it uses now.


Yep, E* would have to swap out a few million receivers to go 100% MPEG4 ... but it certainly is nice to see them test in this direction (assuming unique streams).

If people were given the CHOICE of subscribing to old DN in MPEG2 or new DN on MPEG4 the new subs would choose MPEG4 (unless they had legacy or whatever we're going to call non-MPEG4 equipment).


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Soon I can start complaining about the shoddy SD upconversions on SciFi HD. How much fun! 

Thanks Dish! In spite of what everyone says, you DO care!


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

The Dish MPEG4 thing could be a key point in competing with D* and cramming more HD onto the stuffed-to-the-gills 110 and 119 sats. The audio channels would also be better compressed: who even uses them?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I do!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Plus a lot of Muzak commercial customers.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks John! alot of hard work into these reports.


----------



## Devin79 (May 11, 2005)

Now all Dish needs to do, is have a little sit down with the morons running VOOM, and tell them that their going to lose the customers that are paying extra for the VOOM channels...unless they stop screwing with the Monster HD and KUNG FU hd lineup. I am not paying extra money to Dish for VOOM to suddenly start showing two movies per day on both of those channels. They need to go back to how it was pre- November. Several (good) movies per day, with one repeat, and then on to the next batch. The guys running VHD better get thier act together pretty quick, otherise Dish will end up suffering for their incompetence.


----------



## Wrister17 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am at work, so i cant check, but does anyone know if Dish flipped the switch on USA-HD and SCIFI-HD yet? I also read on a website last night that it was "supposed" to be a go on 12/7....but we all know that what we sometimes read is far from the actual truth...thanks.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

When they go live there likely will be a post or thread about it.

Sometimes, forward looking info is nothing more than an attempt to generate "HOOPLA".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Well we are a day closer ... I'm not going to make promises for E* but the activity JohnH has reported is motion in the right direction.


----------



## Wrister17 (Jul 23, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Yep, E* would have to swap out a few million receivers to go 100% MPEG4 ... but it certainly is nice to see them test in this direction (assuming unique streams).


This would make a nice starting order for the new, spun off Echostar hardware company.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So I did the switch check thing which resulted in a satellite reaquire and a guide download - no USA HD, no SciFi HD as of noon PST. At this point I assume no "switch on" for Friday's specials on USA or SciFriday, unless they turn it on at 10:05 pm EST thereby screwing everyone recording Atlantis and Psych.


----------



## teslafan1971 (Jun 21, 2007)

They are having technical problems is why it isnt on yet so we may have to wait till wednesday


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> So I did the switch check thing which resulted in a satellite reaquire and a guide download - no USA HD, no SciFi HD as of noon PST. At this point I assume no "switch on" for Friday's specials on USA or SciFriday, unless they turn it on at 10:05 pm EST thereby screwing everyone recording Atlantis and Psych.


There is no need to do the switch check thing ... just look for the channels (9431 or 9432). The switch check will help pull in the full EPG _after_ the channels are added (without waiting for the nightly reboot) but does not help you get the channels any faster.

Monk is new tonight too, IIRC.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> There is no need to do the switch check thing ... just look for the channels (9431 or 9432). The switch check will help pull in the full EPG _after_ the channels are added (without waiting for the nightly reboot) but does not help you get the channels any faster.


Yeah, I know, but sometimes things don't work....


teslafan1971 said:


> They are having technical problems is why it isnt on yet so we may have to wait till wednesday


So I guess I quit worrying about recording the Tin Man repeat in HD on Sunday, sigh....


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

teslafan1971 said:


> They are having technical problems is why it isnt on yet so we may have to wait till wednesday


or perhaps another site is spewing BS


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> or perhaps another site is spewing BS


 And perhaps they aren't spewing B.S..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Enough about BS. Sometimes things happen, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

several chanehs on 77 west 

erumso say info abaotu dish netwpork emxico si appering now

saine mroe deteils


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks John.... and Aransay


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I've read that the channels are just displaying the DISH HDTV logo for now. EPG info is coming down though.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, the HD mapdowns were removed also. Not a good sign for anything soon.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Well, the HD mapdowns were removed also. Not a good sign for anything soon.


Not even before the Charlie Chat....not a good sign for Charlie.:nono2:


----------



## sdague (Jan 19, 2007)

Woot! My only Dish complaint on programming will soon be gone. Thanks Charlie and crew for getting SciFi HD up there.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Anybody Know whats up with the second Spike channel ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No one who knows is telling.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Any thoughts/predictions as to whether charlie announces usahd or scifihd tonight?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

lionsrule said:


> Any thoughts/predictions as to whether charlie announces usahd or scifihd tonight?


I think he will if the contract is settled


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

teslafan1971 said:


> They are having technical problems is why it isnt on yet so we may have to wait till wednesday


Any specifics on the technicals? Why Wednesday?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would think if there is a contract, he might announce them... if the only thing is a technical glitch.... but its still possible no word tonight IF the technical glitch is something they haven't yet ironed out.

It is actually very common for channels to come live after a Charlie Chat and not be officially announced until the next chat.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I would think if there is a contract, he might announce them... if the only thing is a technical glitch.... but its still possible no word tonight IF the technical glitch is something they haven't yet ironed out.
> 
> It is actually very common for channels to come live after a Charlie Chat and not be officially announced until the next chat.


That's not what happened with the last wave of HD channels that came. They announced them 2 days before they officially rolled out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It depends on what you call a wave. The last three channels seemed to have appeared out of nowhere (although somewhat expected). The last group addition was promoted for a couple of months.

I'll take the instant adds, please!


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> It depends on what you call a wave. The last three channels seemed to have appeared out of nowhere (although somewhat expected). The last group addition was promoted for a couple of months.
> 
> I'll take the instant adds, please!


Dish has nothing to gain by announcing. If they do and there is a delay, imagine the outcry. Better to just let it happen.

But I hope they hurry.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope they hurry with FOXBA-HD too. In the last Charlie chat they said December.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

SMosher said:


> I hope they hurry with FOXBA-HD too. In the last Charlie chat they said December.


I would like FOXBA-HD, but I expect that will not happen soon


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that a sports channel?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

HDG said:


> Is that a sports channel?


Yes it is --FOXBA carries the local sport teams like the giants oakland As etc.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> Yes it is --FOXBA carries the local sport teams like the giants oakland As etc.


Thanks, Tom.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

does anyone know when sci-fi and usa will go hd?


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

bills said:


> does anyone know when sci-fi and usa will go hd?


If they do, they aren't talking.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bills said:


> does anyone know when sci-fi and usa will go hd?


Lets wait for CES.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Lets wait for CES.


Why CES??


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

I want my SciFi HD! I suppose it would be nice for them to have something to announce at CES, but Direct has had it for a long while now, so I don't see playing catch up as big news.

And they can roll it out now and I'm sure none of us will say anything before CES so they can still have their big announcement. It'll be our secret.


----------

